

Ask HN: Is anyone using Bitcoin here? - taigeair


======
Sealy
Yep, I'm behind <https://btc.sx>

I just launched beta and I'm bracing myself before I post a Show HN.

------
markhall
Yes. HN is skewed with an audience that encompasses all the 'early adopter'
characteristics that Bitcoin appeals to. Any data gathered here about Bitcoin
wouldn't be a fair representation of a broader, more mainstream audience.

------
gesman
I do :)

Here's bitcoin plugin I wrote:

[http://wordpress.org/plugins/bitcoin-payments-for-
woocommerc...](http://wordpress.org/plugins/bitcoin-payments-for-
woocommerce/stats/)

------
yumcoin
Yeah, we just launched our Bitcoin payment platform, Yumcoin.

<https://yumcoin.com>

------
zombio
>Is anyone NOT using Bitcoin here?

FTFY. Seriously, this is Hacker News ;)

------
taigeair
I don't know anyone in person using it...

